# 2/6/07 pics



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Here are a few pics from 2/6, I didnt get alot of them, but I managed to get a few...camera died..Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Dont you love fluffy snow


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

It is the best kind. I would take 3+ events like this a month..easy payup here is a short vid we managed to get before the battery died..(stupid world of wheels) I forgot to charge the battery after that...I did clean up the run off also..We were just trying to get the vid before the camera died..


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

*cool*

Cool video, I've always wanted to crack the indoor plowing market, it's an untapped goldmine. How did you get that indoor account?


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I love this truck! I just wish I could lift mine some and still have it fit in the garage.



M&M Services;367076 said:


> Here are a few pics from 2/6, I didnt get alot of them, but I managed to get a few...camera died..Enjoy,
> Mike


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Phantom Phil;367172 said:


> Cool video, I've always wanted to crack the indoor plowing market, it's an untapped goldmine. How did you get that indoor account?




RCGM
Brad


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good M&M. There is nothing like the sound of a diesel at night!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Phantom Phil;367172 said:


> Cool video, I've always wanted to crack the indoor plowing market, it's an untapped goldmine. How did you get that indoor account?


What you talkin about Willis.........


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Thats what I said maybe there is some new racket with indoor snow. 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I think they call that job a ..Zamboni operator


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys...
Sbrennan007 thank you for the compliments..where exactly are you located??.I wish it would fit in the garage too :crying: But I gave up on that a long time ago  That truck in the pic looks nice!! didn't you have a dually?? I will be making some changes to it this summer. all I can say is stay tuned LOL..First Time Out how is that V10 doing?? does it have a plow on it yet?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services;367540 said:


> First Time Out how is that V10 doing?? does it have a plow on it yet?


Great... and no.:crying: I had one plowable storm all year. My large money pile for a plow isn't there!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I hear ya on that..Hasn't been much better out here by me..we have had 2 plowable events, and a 1.5 inch clean up event..hopefully it gets better!


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you have an exhaust on your f-250 6.0? If so what kind, it sounds awesome!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

No the only thing I did to it was by the muffler delete pipe..so it is all stock except no muffler..I will buy a catback one day due to the fact that it would be stainless steel..Thank you for the compliments, the pipe was only like $50 and it went right in..Nothing beats the sound of the turbo!  QualityLandscap do you have any pics of your ride?? Those 6.8s are bad ASS!! if you ever decide to get an exhaust check out MBRP http://www.mbrp.com/main.php?products they offer cat backs for your truck in single and dual exit, and they sound awesome, their distributors are also alot cheaper for the kits...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Where in the Midwest are you from M&M?


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

M&M Services;374463 said:


> No the only thing I did to it was by the muffler delete pipe..so it is all stock except no muffler..I will buy a catback one day due to the fact that it would be stainless steel..Thank you for the compliments, the pipe was only like $50 and it went right in..Nothing beats the sound of the turbo!  QualityLandscap do you have any pics of your ride?? Those 6.8s are bad ASS!! if you ever decide to get an exhaust check out MBRP http://www.mbrp.com/main.php?products they offer cat backs for your truck in single and dual exit, and they sound awesome, their distributors are also alot cheaper for the kits...


Yea I love the sound of your truck. Sweet truck, I'm hoping to pick up a crew cab 6.0 in a couple of months if there is a deal out there on one. Here are the only pictures I have of my truck as of now.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=333425#post333425.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice looking truck qualitylandscap, and these 6.0s are awesome...BNC I am in the Northwest Suburbs in IL..where are you at??
Mike


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

West suburbs ,, Lisle-Naperville area..


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

not to far away....How is the business going??


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet Truck


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

thank you for the compliment!.. Porter I have the perfect set of wheels for your superduty!


----------

